# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Milan?

## katva

It looks like I may have to make a very quick trip to Milan next week.....any suggestions about where to stay?  Doesn't need to be fancy--it would just be me.  And, any restos that anyone could suggest?  I have no idea of the city layout, and what area would be good to stay in (I've been once, in 11th grade...).  Thanks in advance!!

----------


## MIke R

stayed at the Rosa Grande.....liked it...wasnt a fan of Milan but we were on our way to Lake Como and Lugano, Switzerland and stopped for the night there...dont remember where I ate...but it was good...LOL

----------


## katva

Yeah.....if this were a pleasure trip, Milan wouldn't be my first choice!  I can't control where the furniture factory is that I need to visit....Thanks for the tip.  Price sure is right!

----------


## MIke R

yeah its a nice place....right in the middle of everything...and if you have time Verona is only an hour away...cool little town and you can see the famous balcony of Romeo and Juliet fame...also Lake Como is gorgeous and thats only an hour or so away too

----------


## katva

Hmmmmm.  A bucket list item of mine is to stay at the Villa d' Este at Lake Como......hmmmm.  A splurge perhaps??!!??

----------


## amyb

We stayed at SERBOLLONI and it was one of my favorite hotels in the world.

----------


## katva

Looks beautiful, Amy!!!  This is a super quick trip--- just 2 nights ( and lots of Xanax for the flights).  I will probably do a night in Milan, and thinking this may be my chance to experience Villa d'Este.  They have a single room available for a "reasonable" price.   I've wanted to stay there for 30+ years ( my very best friend used to stay there at least once per month, and I've heard soooo much about it). Now that I've studied the map, it looks do-able!

----------


## MIke R

very doable.....

you re gonna love Lake Como...I am not a northern Italy fan at all, but I loved Lake Como

----------


## katva

Yay!  I think that will work.  Now, rental car or train....... Investigating.  I have to bring some fabric to theB & B Italia factory,about 45 min north of Milan, ASAP.  My client is directing this, and any splurges will be " on my own" .  I've never rented a car in Italy ....worth it?

----------


## MIke R

well worth it.....the highways are awesome....do 70-80 and  most cars will be blowing by you.......on the Autostrades are these gas stations/restaurants called Autogrill and the food is gourmet quality....kinda freaky to be able to get that kind of food at a petrol stop!

----------


## amyb

What Mike just said. Roads/highways are well marked.

----------


## MIke R

green signs are toll roads..blue signs arent...very easy system...

on tolls..get a ticket when you get on..pay when you get off

----------


## andynap

Watch out for cars using diesel when you fill up.

----------


## katva

Yeah--- I did get my drivers license in Germany at 18, and am familiar with the Autostradas!  So, I think this will work well....I just need to figure out the insurance (car) thing.  Italy is one of the few countries that Amex doesn't cover

----------


## katva

Thanks for all these tips!!!  Love this forum/ community  :Triumphant:

----------


## MIke R

I so much miss my annual trips with Mom to see family....

especially since it was always on her dime...:eagerness:

I really need to take the girls

----------


## katva

Yeah---- I happen t love northern Italy ( and the food)---- we spent so much time around Venice and in the Dolomites skiing.  We also spent a month each year at Lago di Garda. Just haven't spent any time around Milan!  Except for the Munich Intl School Choir trip, 1981..... Don't ask....

----------


## MIke R

I am a southern Italy fan....just not a whole lot of northern Italy I liked...and I am not a Venice fan at all.....I dont get the appeal

----------


## MIke R

of course it didn't help in the north when my Mom would speak Italian and they would hear the southern Sicilian dialect and look at her like she was  a piece of garbage..and her Italian is flawless...English is her second language

----------


## katva

My senior prom was in Venice.......and we spent 2-3 weeks at the beaches outside of Venice every summer.....Coming from S. California, I can say that the beaches were crappy--- but e life and family experiences were priceless!!  Celebrating my dads 90th last week,we cracked up over so many Italy stories. He bought a 10 meter 
camper/ trailer, which we pulled behind a Chevy Van........ Imagine pulling up to the Swiss border.  They told us that there was room to turn around ,but not room on the roads .

it was a magical, truly magical childhood!  After sailing to the South Pacific......  Think Griswald Family vacation ......seriously!!!

----------


## katva

Btw..... My x is. Sicilian .......I know the drill ;-)

----------


## MIke R

sounds very funny

----------


## katva

It is funny!!! Trust me....

----------


## katva

Ok, fortunately I don't have to do this quick trip !  But--- I'm glad for the reminder of how much I want to vacation in Italy.  My sister chairs a meeting in Florence next March, and I've invited myself to accompany her:)

----------


## amyb

You will make a wonderful buddy!  So many great places in this world to visit-just ask Petri or JEK!!

All someone has to do is mention that they are heading to or have just been to Italy--and I grin from ear to ear.  Wonderful welcoming people and so many sights, both man made and natural. And don't get me started on the fabulous food from so many regions.

----------


## Petri

Bulgari Hotel.

----------


## katva

Yes, Amy--so true!!  I just love Italy.  It was my first choice for our honeymoon (Sardinia was my favorite place ever visited until....)...but then Tom somehow talked me into SBH.  I really did NOT want to go to the Caribbean---I thought it would all be like Curacao and Cancun and the touristy parts of the Bahamas...yuk.  Boy, was I ever wrong!  Florence in March should be great! Petri--I did see the Bulgari Hotel, and it looked very nice!

----------

